# Changing driving licence to Portugese.



## Waleed.akramm (2 mo ago)

Hello Everyone
Bom Dia,
I hope everyone is doing great!
I would like to know about changing driving license, i had applied my Saudi Arabian Driving license translated and stamped from embassy in 2019, they sent me some letter to my address and asked some documentation. But due to some personal issues and covid problems i couldn't processed that, now my question is that can i proceed again, as i called them and asked about the process they said your process is closed. Now can i get activated again. But the license has been expired already which i have changed to Portuguese, i paid the fees and the same time they gave me guia as well.
I would like to know if someone can help me with this.

Thanks 
Your responses will be highly appreciated


----------

